# A dedicated Steelers fan indeed... what would your wife do?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Not news: Woman gives birth on way to hospital.

News: Her neighbors delivered the baby.

Irony: Husband stayed home to watch preseason Steelers game

http://kdka.com/topstories/local_story_244135614.html

Woman Gives Birth On Parkway West

(KDKA) PITTSBURGH A woman from Upper St. Clair owes a big thanks to two of her neighbors today.

Beth Gardner's neighbors helped deliver her baby on the Parkway West.

State police got a call around 9:30 p.m. last night that a woman was in labor near the Green Tree exit.

Gardner's neighbors were driving her to the hospital because her husband was watching the Steelers game last night.

She gave birth to a baby girl. Both are fine and resting today at Magee Women's Hospital.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice story - what a guy.

Heck, I grew up in WI where the women know to at least wait until commercial to give birth!


----------

